# Bending bassics



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

start with some 8/4 x 9" black walnut and make a bunch of cuts.


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

Make a funky wedge out of scrap maple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

Test fit, then tweek the wedge until it fits just right.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bent laminations?


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

Glue up something better for permanent wedge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Bent laminations?



I'm not saying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2017)

Does it have to be black walnut??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Does it have to be black walnut??



Yes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> I'm not saying


Stoooopid monkey...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Stoooopid monkey...



 Says what?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> Says what?



Sayssss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2017)

"Bending bassics" is the title. Lets think...

Monkey word play... bassics.... basic or bass-ics

Bass fishing?? 
Bass guitar???
??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2017)

Walnut and curly maple always works well together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## SENC (Jul 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> start with some 8/4 x 9" black walnut and make a bunch of cuts.
> 
> View attachment 130321


Handsawn, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2017)

SENC said:


> Handsawn, right?




I was wondering that too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

SENC said:


> Handsawn, right?





Spinartist said:


> I was wondering that too!



I would bet that sneaky little primate used his bandsaw on this one.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jul 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I would bet that sneaky little primate used his bandsaw on this one.....


That would be bent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 2, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> "Bending bassics" is the title. Lets think...
> 
> Monkey word play... bassics.... basic or bass-ics
> 
> ...


Bass-ackwards?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2017)

SENC said:


> Handsawn, right?



Cut by hand on my bandsaw

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2017)

This is ready for some shaping

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2017)

That's a beautiful board, it's going to look great with a finish on it.
Now get busy!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2017)

Going to need to iron the heck out of it to get the wrinkles out....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, it needs some shaping alright... Wrap it around a postage stamp, and mail it to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 20, 2017)

This is going to be cool, look forward to seeing more


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2017)

Letting this sit in clamps over night to take a set.
Will glue up tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2017)

Ooh I'm liking this!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2017)

Glueage...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm liking this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## scrimman (Jul 26, 2017)

keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Aug 26, 2017)

A little bandsaw action

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2017)

That's going to be a really big paddle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 26, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> That's going to be a really big paddle.



Cutting board

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2017)

Brink said:


> Cutting board



Can't be a cutting board. It's not in the shape of a state.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


>


I love this bs. Definitely some warped brains here!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 26, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Can't be a cutting board. It's not in the shape of a state.



State of disarray

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 26, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> I love this bs. Definitely some warped brains here!



What brains?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2017)

State of confusion........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

